# Windows 3.11 Spiel gesucht



## The-Dark-Night (4. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich suche seit längerer Zeit ein Windows 3.11 Spiel mit unbekanntem Namen.
Es ist 2D und man spielt darin eine Art Ninja der gegen bestimmte Gegner kämpfen und sich duch Burgen, Schlösser usw. kämpfen muss. Ab und zu sind Wasserfälle im Spiel zu sehen, die es zu überwinden gilt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (4. Februar 2011)

Das da vielleicht?

http://www.squakenet.com/computer_games/4300/Shinobi/download.html


----------



## The-Dark-Night (4. Februar 2011)

Nein. Das ist es leider nicht.


----------



## DonBarcal (4. Februar 2011)

War es vielleicht The Last Ninja?


----------



## The-Dark-Night (4. Februar 2011)

Ich habe das Spiel gefunden 

Es heißt "The Incredible Adventure of Mad Mac".

Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich es downloaden kann?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

legal vermutlich nirgends, außer der alte Hersteller hat es hochoffiziell freigegeben. Du kannst aber mal nach "abandon games" suchen, vlt. hat es jemand "nachprogrammiert" oder so.


----------



## chbdiablo (5. Februar 2011)

Ich hab Teil 1+2 von MadMac auf den cbhv Disketten von 1994/95. Hab den Inhalt der beiden Disketten mal kopiert. Ob bzw. wie du das zum laufen bringst, ist deine Angelegenheit  

Nachtrag Herbst 2012: Der Download funktioniert nicht mehr. Aber alle paar Monate registriert sich jemand in diesem Forum, um mir dann eine Nachricht zu schicken. Wer das macht, dem schicke ich gerne die entsprechenden Datein. Einfach mich anschreiben.

Noch ein Nachtrag: Also, folgende Spiele sind enthalten: The Dragon's Power, Mad Mac, Mad Mac 2,  Brix, Brix 2, Bump It,  Seargent Slotte und Mega Dschump.

Die Spiele funktionieren alle einwandfrei mit der DOSBox: DOSBox, an x86 emulator with DOS
Die Spiele sind mittlerweile direkt über ein Tool startbar, manuelle Einrichtung der Dos-Box ist nur in Sonderfällen nötig.

Weiterer Hinweis: Einige Leute schreiben mich auf Facebook wegen den Spielen an. Beachtet, dass eure Nachrichten ausnahmslos im "sonstiges" Ordner landen und ich das ganze deshalb schon mehrmals mit Wochen oder gar Monaten Verzögerung bemerkt habe. Deshalb: Über das Forum hier geht es schneller!


----------



## The-Dark-Night (5. Februar 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank 

Du bist echt der Größte!

Nun ist meine Suche beendet.

Ich danke dir.


----------



## manumausili (17. Dezember 2016)

halo
ich bin manumausili, und heut zum ersten mal hier,
und das nur weil ich schon ewig das  spiel von damals: mad mac suche
kann mir jemand  sagen oder erklären wie ich das Spiel heutzutage am pc spielen kann
wäre sehr sehr dankbar

manu


----------



## DuK3AndY (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo. Ich suche das Spiel auch noch. War damals bei irgend einer Tchibo-Spielesammlung dabei.
Manu, google mal nach "Dosbox". Mit diesem Hilfsprogramm kannst du alte DOS-Spiele spielen. Da gibt es auf Youtube viele Anleitungen wie man Spiele zum Laufen bekommt. Die Vorgehensweise ist so gut wie immer die gleiche.


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Januar 2017)

Ich habe eure Anfragen leider erst jetzt bemerkt, bitte seht in euren privaten Nachrichten nach.


----------



## kmk16 (23. November 2021)

Hallo chbdiablo, 

ich suche schon ewig nach "Mega Dschump" , es wäre so cool das nochmal zu spielen. Hast du die Files noch und würdest sie mir zur Verfügung stellen? Danke im Voraus!

Viele Grüße


----------



## chbdiablo (23. November 2021)

Ich habe dir eine Nachricht geschickt, viel Spaß.


----------



## megadschump (24. Februar 2022)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich habe dir eine Nachricht geschickt, viel Spaß.


Hey chbdiablo,
auf der Suche nach dem Spiel "Megadschump" bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Könntest du mir die Megadschump zur Verfügung stellen? Das wäre wirklich der Oberhammer.
Danke dir und Lg


----------

